# Must finish Seaview........



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My large Seaview has sat 90% finished for over a year as I tried to come up with a fix for the computer wall.......:freak: I had put in about 130 0.75mm
FO strands only to find out during a test fit, that it didn't fit....... I then looked into using a display for it, but what type?????? LCD wouldn't work due to it's limited viewing angle, it would look horrible though the windows. Couldn't find a LED display thin enough. Then I found an OLED (Organic LED) display that looked promising but had a two voltage requirement, what a pain.........:drunk: So it sat til last week when I found a step-up (boost regulator) so small that I got motivated once again....... I wanted the electronics to be as small as possible, after all, I had to go from a development board that was a bit too large to fit anywhere in the sub, to something that could go in the FS bay. The first picture shows the size comparison. 
I posted a short video in "MY Photos" folder with the first three test patterns. What a nice way to start my vacation, I hope I last the two weeks til I can get back to it......... I want this baby done by the time my movie version gets here......:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

WOW! You are one dedicated builder, my dear sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy crow! Very cool electronics and the display came out fantastic.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> WOW! You are one dedicated builder, my dear sir! :thumbsup:


These are all kits I dreamed of and I just want them to look nice when I'm done. Thank you for the kind words my friend.........:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Holy crow! Very cool electronics and the display came out fantastic.


Thank you very much Paul, it was a long time getting all the parts together......:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dream come true, teslabe! I'd love to see a video. I love how Moebius crammed all that detail in there. I'm not familiar with the interior, but I've read where Moebius put details near the rear of the cabin that can't be seen at all, after it gets sealed up. But *WE* know it's there! Cool.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I love what you've done here. That's as neat and as inspiring as anything I've seen on ANY Seaview. Can it be seen from outside once the interior is installed? I painted up my interior (with minimal lighting; don't really have those skills) and was a bit disappointed when the interior didn't show up that well through the windows.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Dream come true, teslabe! I'd love to see a video. I love how Moebius crammed all that detail in there. I'm not familiar with the interior, but I've read where Moebius put details near the rear of the cabin that can't be seen at all, after it gets sealed up. But *WE* know it's there! Cool.


Thank you very much.......:wave: I have posted a video it's in "My Photos" folder.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PF Flyer said:


> I love what you've done here. That's as neat and as inspiring as anything I've seen on ANY Seaview. Can it be seen from outside once the interior is installed? I painted up my interior (with minimal lighting; don't really have those skills) and was a bit disappointed when the interior didn't show up that well through the windows.


Thank you very much, I'm very humbled..... And yes it can be seen through the windows.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I hate you.

but in a good way.

Direct link to the offending video. Some scary background sound effects too.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> I hate you.
> 
> but in a good way.
> 
> Direct link to the offending video. Some scary background sound effects too.


Thank you for hating me in a good way......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hah! That is the coolest thing!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

God, it must have broken your heart, having to rip out all those fiber optics, after careful drilling and positioning! Best of luck with the build though........looks amazing to me!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Scorpitat said:


> God, it must have broken your heart, having to rip out all those fiber optics, after careful drilling and positioning! Best of luck with the build though........looks amazing to me!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Scorp.


Thank you very much...... I was more heart broken when I found out the FO wouldn't fit. I thought it looked so cool when I did a test lighting..... Actually I was happy to finally rip it all out and get something else in there that would work. Well, I'm happy with the outcome and I can now move forword with this baby......


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That video is just jaw dropping!

I'm deeply impressed....makes me wonder what I can do with mine now....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Teslabe

Not that I can afford or even have the ability to mount this electronic apparatus (I don't), but in any case, could you give us indications on "what" and "where" to buy if we want to build something similar to your incredible work? :wave:

Thanks


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*STRUTH*

That is truely inspiring mate. :thumbsup: It's a fairly safe bet I've gone from envious to almost adoration for the things that you blokes pull off.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> That video is just jaw dropping!
> 
> I'm deeply impressed....makes me wonder what I can do with mine now....


 Thank you, I'm very humbled..... With all the fantastic things you've posted, I can only beleave it would be amazing......:thumbsup: A little OT, did you ever find a use for the LCD
Backlight units I sent you???


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Teslabe
> 
> Not that I can afford or even have the ability to mount this electronic apparatus (I don't), but in any case, could you give us indications on "what" and "where" to buy if we want to build something similar to your incredible work? :wave:
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fernando, when I get back from vacation I'll post a list of all the parts and where to buy them. It's about $90.00 in total.:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> *STRUTH*
> 
> That is truely inspiring mate. :thumbsup: It's a fairly safe bet I've gone from envious to almost adoration for the things that you blokes pull off.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Alec.....:wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

teslabe said:


> A little OT, did you ever find a use for the LCD
> Backlight units I sent you???


They may get used in my long-dreamed-of 1/12 Nostromo flight deck diorama if I ever get the time to start it


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic! Love the computer wall electronics. Wish I had your skills!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

That is an amazing effect, I love the first pattern in the video! Irwin couldn't have done it any better himself! 

As far as seeing the interior, the main thing I did was to change the front window! I made my own from clear mylar, and it "cleared" things right up! The kit window has some wierd optics and makes it hard to see in easily. Of course, interior lighting of some kind is essential as well, or you aren't going to see ANYTHING!!! 

Look forward to following your progress! Excellent work!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> Fantastic! Love the computer wall electronics. Wish I had your skills!


How did that line in "The Wizard of OZ" go???? Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain..... Thank you for taking a look.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> That is an amazing effect, I love the first pattern in the video! Irwin couldn't have done it any better himself!
> 
> As far as seeing the interior, the main thing I did was to change the front window! I made my own from clear mylar, and it "cleared" things right up! The kit window has some wierd optics and makes it hard to see in easily. Of course, interior lighting of some kind is essential as well, or you aren't going to see ANYTHING!!!
> 
> Look forward to following your progress! Excellent work!!!


Thank you Tim, I'm so very humbled.... As for the windows, I bought some glass slides for use with microscopes and cut them to fit. You can see very clearly. When I get home from vacation I'll repost pictures of the control room with the lighting I did.


----------

